# Ryobi table saw not working



## LoudNoise (Jun 16, 2008)

I was using my Ryobi BTS20R portable table saw today to rip a 2x3 and heard a bang. The saw quit and won't work. I checked the breaker and it was fine. After unplugging it, I tipped it over and checked some connections and then just because I couldn't get anything else to work, I wiggled the cable going into the motor. the hard plastic the holds the cord in place at the motor housing came apart in 2-3 pieces and there is at least one inside. I have to assume this came apart inside and got caught in the motor causing the problem. 

Has anybody ever heard of it before, and if so is it salvageable or am I going to be stuck replacing the motor?

I've owned the saw for 2.25 years and had no problems previously. I use it more than I thought I would but inconsistently.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Just bring it back to HD and calmly and politely yet firmly complain about it


----------



## LoudNoise (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, I can but try it.


----------



## brneilly (Feb 19, 2008)

*Try This*

On the front of your saw, (near the power button) or elsewhere there is a small non-descript black pushbutton. Press that to reset the saw. Hopefully that will work. 

- Brad


----------



## LoudNoise (Jun 16, 2008)

*I looked*

I checked and I couldn't find a reset button. I traced the wiring and the power comes into the saw and directly to the switch. it then comes out and goes to the motor. The only other wires coming out of the switch housing are ground wires. The reset would have to be in the switch housing. I'm wondering if the switch itself is what went bad, because it doesn't have the solid "I moved" feel to it like it did. That might also lend itself to the idea of a reset button, but I can't find it.


----------



## Doria (Jul 29, 2011)

*Same thing happened to me*

Same saw Ryobi portable table saw. I know the motor is not burned out, i've only used it a dozen times or so. I was using it just fine super strong motor, and then it stopped cold. The power was getting to the saw, but the motor does not even try to turn. As if the power was off, and no reset button on mine either.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

LoudNoise said:


> I checked and I couldn't find a reset button. I traced the wiring and the power comes into the saw and directly to the switch. it then comes out and goes to the motor. The only other wires coming out of the switch housing are ground wires. The reset would have to be in the switch housing. I'm wondering if the switch itself is what went bad, because it doesn't have the solid "I moved" feel to it like it did. That might also lend itself to the idea of a reset button, but I can't find it.


You can remove the switch from the equation and directly power up the saw for testing purposes.
But the issue of the broken plastic going into the motor housing would be on the inspection list as well. The switch is just easier to check.


----------

